# possessed



## Fernando111

Hello.

How would you translate:

only my desire of that mouth *possessed* by me would form...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Perdon, could you provide a bit more context?
For the moment it looks like: только мое желание обладания этим ртом????


----------



## Kolan

Fernando111 said:


> How would you translate:
> 
> only my desire of that mouth *possessed* by me would form...


*одержимый*

The remainder is not clear. Who possessed what?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I take it, the mouth is possessed by the speaker. одержимый does not go all too well in this case because it rather means 'possessed by spirits/ ideas' whereas here i think, it`s just poetic description of passion.


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> I take it, the mouth is possessed by the speaker. одержимый does not go all too well in this case because it rather means 'possessed by spirits/ ideas' whereas here i think, it`s just poetic description of passion.


In such a freaking context *одержимость* would not spoil too much. You can also say *охваченный* (страстью) about someone's passion. Otherwise, "desire of that mouth possessed by me" does not really work if not about weird things.


----------



## tkekte

Hi Fernando! Welcome to the forum. 
The English sentence you posted is kinda weird... maybe you could repost what you meant in Spanish? Lots of people speak Spanish here.


----------



## Fernando111

tkekte said:


> Hi Fernando! Welcome to the forum.
> The English sentence you posted is kinda weird... maybe you could repost what you meant in Spanish? Lots of people speak Spanish here.



Hola.

No sabía que se podía escribir en español.

La frase original entera era:

"Canciones que hablaban de amor, y solo mis ganas de que esa boca poseída por mí formara la textura de un color, hacían que aquellas melodías derrocharan las mejores de sus intenciones para dicho fin."

Muchas gracias.
Fernando


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Estes pueblos romanicos!!! siempre tienen tales laberintos de pasion que toda otra nacion ne puede penetrar!

La traduccion aqui sera algo como esto: и только мое желание того, чтобы этот рот, которым я владею/овладел,....Espere Ud una traduccion quizas mas poetica...


----------



## papillon

Setwale, check your encoding, there seem to be problems with Cyrillic font in your posts. This is what you posted, right?-


> и только мое желание того, чтобы этот рот, которым я владею/овладел


Fernando, your full sentence left me with more questions than answers. I won't even attempt to translate the whole sentence, without seeing a lot more of the text. But since you're only interested in _poseída_, I think Setwale_Charm has given you a very good suggestion.

In this context, the verb _poseer_ can be translated as владеть (or овладеть) and обладать. However, passive voice, used in the original sentence - _boca ... poseida, _is impossible with these Russian verbs. So Setwale_Charm gave you the closest possible variant using active voice, literally: mouth that I possess.

I think that if you were attempting a literary translation of this sentence you might want to reorganize it and use something like:рот, обладание которым я желал...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

обладаниЯ которым я жаждал?


----------



## papillon

*Still problems with the font - I have to change page encoding to read your post.*


Setwale_Charm said:


> обладаниЯ которым я жаждал


You're absolutely right. Even though желать can be used with both with винительный and родительный, in this case родительный sounds better.


----------



## Kolan

In poetry *уста *(plural only) for *mouth* sounds much better than *рот*. But I still cannot grasp the whole idea, neither.

Forget the passive voice, we are not going to get a literal translation. Just say *мои уста*, *моих уст* (gen.pl.). The rest, I really don't know.

But if this is not your mouth, and only then, you may say something like *уста, захваченные/охваченные мною*.


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> But if this is not your mouth, and only then, you may say something like *уста, захваченные/охваченные мною*.


From these two variants, I'd definitely preferred захваченные. Охваченные sounds just odd to me in this context. Well, I can understand such a use, but that doesn't make it less odd.


----------



## palomnik

Fernando, tengo que decir que la versión española me parece mucho, mucho mejor que la inglesa.  ¿En qué lengua fue escrita originalmente?


----------



## Fernando111

palomnik said:


> Fernando, tengo que decir que la versión española me parece mucho, mucho mejor que la inglesa.  ¿En qué lengua fue escrita originalmente?



El texto original de este relato pretendido poético era en español.

Estoy de acuerdo que en poesía *уста* es mas apropiada que *рот*.

Me parece que pasar de la pasiva a la activa es una buena solución para la traducción fiel de la oración.                               (и только мое желание того, чтобы этот рот, которым я владею/овладел) 

También sería una buena solución los participios pasados pasivos *захваченные/охваченные мною*.

спасибо большое всем за ваша помощь


----------



## palomnik

Tal vez sería mejor colocar el ajectivo pronominal detrás de *устa *y traducir la frase simplemente como *уста мои, *lo que rinde un sentido poético, e igualmente evita la frase ingorrosa *устa, захваченные мною.*

Puesto que no soy hablante nativo de ruso, preferiría que obtengamos las opiniones de algunos foreros rusos sobre eso.


----------



## papillon

The problem is, we don't know that it's actually *уста мои*. Think, for example, of a very deep kiss.


----------

